# installing mk3 subframe on mk2...



## fastwagen (Apr 26, 2000)

how will it affect alignment specs? do i align it as an mk3 or mk2? will i need to run spacers in the rear? the subframe is from a 2L mk3
thanks.


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: installing mk3 subframe on mk2... (fastwagen)*

its the same as an A2 regarding alignment. I have an A2 GTI with A3 2.0L subframe and A2 control arms. Works great, I like the better rear mount (use a VR6)


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: installing mk3 subframe on mk2... (PAGTI91)*

Are you talking about the plus suspension (5 lugs)? If so, this is what I do. I get my vehicle aligned as a Corrado SLC. Reason for this is that the strut towers are the same distance apart as my 1985 A2. On the A3 regardless of engine size, the towers are slightly farther, we are talking millimeters. I have the plus suspension on my 1985 Jetta, Bilstein PSS9 coilovers, and Audi TT 6 spoke wheels. I had to add the 2.0L 16V GTI fenders and arches to prevent rubbing.
What PAGTI91 is talking about, is the K-frame (subframe) physically being the same as far as it mounting to the body of the A2. So using the A2 arms on the A3 k-frame would be just like the original A2, but the motor mounts are of a better design.


----------



## fastwagen (Apr 26, 2000)

*Re: installing mk3 subframe on mk2... (Eric D)*

i plan on using the k-frame, tables and rack from a 2L gti... i heard that the tables were different.... i should've said that from the start.


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: installing mk3 subframe on mk2... (fastwagen)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i heard that the tables were different.... i should've said that from the start.[HR][/HR]​what do you mean tables? must be a French thing...we don't associte the word table with anything on a car in the US (except Vanagon's ha ha)


----------



## fastwagen (Apr 26, 2000)

*Re: installing mk3 subframe on mk2... (PAGTI91)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
what do you mean tables? must be a French thing...we don't associte the word table with anything on a car in the US (except Vanagon's ha ha)[HR][/HR]​tables = control arms... sheesh








oh, btw im not french...


----------



## ArpyArpad (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: installing mk3 subframe on mk2... (fastwagen)*

so are the plus suspension arms the same as the 2.0 a3 ones? i have one or the other(not sure, but i can find out) on my 87 golf. im also using the corrado vr6 spring seats and the vr6 strut bearings. so, if the arms are the same tell them to align it like an slc corrado? i also have a camber bolt kit too . most of these alignment shops around here dont know what to make of it and i cant get the car straight.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: installing mk3 subframe on mk2... (ArpyArpad)*

The plus suspension arm are longer, thats where the "plus" comes in. As far as alignment goes I lined mine up as a 97 GLX. I figured that that's where all my suspension came from (I used it all) so the specs should be close enough. I know the towers are slightly closer together, but the car goes straight and I've had no tire wear problems.


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: installing mk3 subframe on mk2... (PAGTI91)*

quote:[HR][/HR]its the same as an A2 regarding alignment. I have an A2 GTI with A3 2.0L subframe and A2 control arms. Works great, I like the better rear mount (use a VR6)[HR][/HR]​HERE HERE! I have the same thing, and it makes it possible to run the VR6 rear mount which is much better, as stated


----------



## RichPugh (Mar 21, 2000)

*Re: installing mk3 subframe on mk2... (blubayou)*

Ditto. My Mk2 suspension including all the G60 brake stuff and Mk2 16V "tables" (LOL... I seriously never heard that before!) all work fine with a Mk3 K frame. The 2 additional mounting points behind the swaybar mounts we used some heavy threaded bolts and just bolted them to the cars structure where ever they lined up as they arent incredibly needed. The other 4 line up the same and bolt up.


----------



## stealthmk1 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: installing mk3 subframe on mk2... (PAGTI91)*



> its the same as an A2 regarding alignment. I have an A2 GTI with A3 2.0L subframe and A2 control arms. Works great, I like the better rear mount (use a VR6)[/QUOTE
> I dont think the subframe has antything to do with changing the alignment specs. You're using the regular shorter A2 control arms so your specs are probably the same as they were.


----------



## PAGTI91 (Jul 3, 2001)

*Re: installing mk3 subframe on mk2... (stealthmk1)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I dont think the subframe has anything to do with changing the alignment specs. You're using the regular shorter A2 control arms so your specs are probably the same as they were. [HR][/HR]​I know, thats the point. Its easy that way








Even if I was doing a VR swap I would keep the A2 arms and do a G60 setup but thats just me.


----------

